# 8.0 and Flash



## Zare (Sep 24, 2009)

...works damn great, just to update people that use FreeBSD as desktop/workstation. 8.0-RC1, linux_base-fc10, linux-flashplayer9, and native firefox3 via nspluginwrapper.

By the way, is it better to use native firefox or linux-firefox if i just want to render flash content in it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2009)

Native is just fine.


----------



## jnr (Sep 25, 2009)

It works perfectly in native Firefox 3.5 for me as well. The only snag I hit was following Section 6.2.3 of the Handbook. The instructions say to mount linprocfs from /usr/compat/linux/proc, and I did so without checking the path actually existed. This made Flash objects crash the browser when they loaded. The correct path on my 8.0-RC1 amd64 system is /compat/linux/proc.

I have it mounted late, as well, in order to play nicely with ZFS.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

Fresh unaltered 8 install, in / :


```
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       10 Aug 29 22:35 compat -> usr/compat
```

The 'real' path is /usr/compat. This is 32-bit, can't imagine amd64 doing it differently?


----------



## jnr (Sep 26, 2009)

Perhaps it's a sysinstall-created symlink. I installed via the fixit console, because I wanted to use zfsboot and GPT.


----------



## Zare (Sep 26, 2009)

Hint : flashplayer9 depends on linux libssl.so.5, and fc10 userland brings libssl.so.7. I wrote that Flash goes perfectly but i haven't checked sound. Indeed, there was no sound, and after checking flasplayer9's library links, it missed libssl.so.5. Just created symlink libssl.so.5 that points to libssl.so.7 (both inside /usr/compat/linux/lib), and everything works fine.


----------

